# A Review Of My Slingshot Buddies Pfs



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

as i was shooting my PFS's today i realized oh ****! i have not told Andy thank you for his generous gift! forgive me slingshot buddy! here goes!

when i traded with Andy for one of his very cool Saleos he enclosed a gift, a gift that combined 2 of my favorite things, a lignum vitae PFS!

it is Andy personal twist on the original Dgui design, and what a nice twist. i banded it up heavy, for heavier ammo, just because its Lignum, it deserves the rough treatment! i have been shooting primarily lead with this PFS just because its Lignum, it's banded with 2050 just because its Lignum. you know i enjoy making frames out of the norm, out of difficult woods for the challenge, or the aesthetics of the woods, but none! none have the feel of Lignum, nor the grain structure nor the fragrant smell, nor the heft, the solid feel!

Andy, thank you so much for the PFS! if you cant tell already it is special to me!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Andy really makes wonderful and effective slingshots. Lucky Mark!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice looking wood and design on that pfs.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I never shot a PFS, but I think I need to do that....nice sling...nice bands


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Very nice looking wood and design on that pfs.


its Lignum! yihaaaaaa!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sofreto said:


> I never shot a PFS, but I think I need to do that....nice sling...nice bands


PFS is different, but not! it is fun, the same as TTF, OTT, each is mildly different, all tons of fun!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you Mark









I'm deffo gonna make one for Darrell when I have the time, reckon he would approve


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Is jealousy allowed here? 'Cause I be green with envy.
Sweet TFS ...Tourist Fork Shooter.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> Is jealousy allowed here? 'Cause I be green with envy.
> Sweet TFS ...Tourist Fork Shooter.


TFS, you might be onto something there!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> Thank you Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Andys work is first rate!


----------

